# Mess with auto-leveling of my OEM Xenon after LOWERING the car



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

My OEM xenon headlight are always trying different positions after that my car has been lowered my A3 Sline Quattro 3.2 today about 1.5" in front and 1.75" in back. 

They try to auto adjust after starting the car, seems to be good btw, BUT when driving back home this evening I noticed that the headlights were lightening the moon on highway, and when I am braking they dive and then go up to normal when I m completely stopped. then when I launch again they go once again very high and stay high. 

Is there any reset or adjustment to do via the VAG COM that my mechanic could have forgoten ?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

did he reconnect the light level sensor in the rear? if not, it could explain what your having.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

arms might be upside down


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I just put HPA SHS coilovers on, and the headlights pointed way too high. . .I found this:

"There are certain test conditions that must be met before doing this procedure:

Vehicle must be parked on level ground and "settled" on its suspension

 Parking brake should be OFF

Ignition should be in the "On" position

Headlamps should be "Off"

Procedure for Aligning Xenon Headlamps:

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range] (For some newer vehicles, use [29 - Left Light] instead )

Group 001
[Go!]

Wait at least 20 seconds for the headlamp motors to move. The headlamps are now in their adjustment position. Turn on headlights. Adjust them via their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target."

I have HPA's VAD-Mobile, so the screen display is a bit different, but it wasn't too difficult to figure out. I first turned on the lights against the garage door to mark their position, turned them off, and started the procedure. Once they are in the adjustment position, turn the adjusting screws up or down as needed. Once done, save the values and turn everything off. 

Helps if you mark the height of the center of the headlights on the wall surface first.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ yep, I did that recently and fixed my issue as well. Prior to that, I've been driving for many months w/ them aiming high. Sucks for those that were in front of me.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> ^^^ yep, I did that recently and fixed my issue as well. Prior to that, I've been driving for many months w/ them aiming high. Sucks for those that were in front of me.


LOL, for the past couple of months I've had people flashing their highs at me and I was so confused. I thought they were aimed right... OOOPS :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> LOL, for the past couple of months I've had people flashing their highs at me and I was so confused. I thought they were aimed right... OOOPS :laugh:


Yup, same here. I thought they had the problem so I would flash my highs back at them to show them mine weren't on.

Since adjusting, haven't had anyone flash.


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

@KRIEGER
As far as I could look at him doing the job, I don't remember him letting the sensor disconnected. I think he succeded in doing the job in rear without disconnect the sensor.


@tp.wannabe.s3
What do you mean ?

@neu318
Ok I will fix the good aiming position but will it stop it from trying to adjust it quite all the time when driving/then stop/then launch/then drive.... ? 

Thank you folks :wave:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

after lowering mine pointed all the way down

had the dealer fix it but i think they just manually set the correct height, no more auto leveling


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Crusty128 said:


> @neu318
> Ok I will fix the good aiming position but will it stop it from trying to adjust it quite all the time when driving/then stop/then launch/then drive.... ?
> 
> Thank you folks :wave:


 In the steps I listed, don't do the manual adjusting just yet. Do the Vagcom adjusting first and drive around to see if it helps.(which it should, you should notice a difference)


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

ok, I will let you know. Thank you !


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

are you guys having shops install the lower kits?

My car never had the problem.

The height sensor arms might get flipped upside down if installer did not write/remeber the correct orientation of the arm which might cause the light to point up or point down.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

what's the point of auto-leveling headlights when it auto-level relative to some reference fixed on the car. It doesn't compensate for heavy load nor having donuts on one axle. Mind as well just make bolt it directly to the chassis and make it completely unadjustable


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I just like to see the lights dance when I start the car....:laugh:


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

@neu318

Do you confirm that i have also to flip both height controlers arms (front ans rear) as Well as I Will do the vagcom reset?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

You would only need to do that if they are installed incorrectly. Here is a shot of one:









The joint must point outboard, as the shot shows



Crusty128 said:


> @neu318
> 
> Do you confirm that i have also to flip both height controlers arms (front ans rear) as Well as I Will do the vagcom reset?


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok ! Front and rear ?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Crusty128 said:


> Ok ! Front and rear ?


Yes on the drivers side only.


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so first, I do this trick, if my problem is unsolved I'll do the vag com reset right ? or may I should do both steps 'till my car is on the lift in the garage... 

I'm sorry but I m not sure I understood very well the meaning of "the joint must point outboard". What do you call as a "joint" ? I'm french so some technical words are sometimes kind of difficult to understand for me... :screwy: :laugh:

thank you :wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Try vagcom first, that's the easiest. if still no luck then you'll have to lift the car and check that the sensor arms are facing the driver side like the picture.


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

ok, and if not ? 

oh, and is it when wheels are like "on the ground" or when suspension is fully lifted (wheels in the air) ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Crusty128 said:


> I'm sorry but I m not sure I understood very well the meaning of "the joint must point outboard". What do you call as a "joint" ? I'm french so some technical words are sometimes kind of difficult to understand for me... :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> thank you :wave:


Joint is circled in yellow:










More or less like this if viewing from rear of car:










You really can just turn the front wheels all the way right and can access the front. The rear you may still be able to access on the ground, but jacking it up may be easier.


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

get it ! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Many thanks !

I will have a look today and let you know !


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Crusty128 said:


> get it ! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Many thanks !
> 
> I will have a look today and let you know !


Updated post w/ joint circled


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

So after lowering the car, is the vagcom process just to "re-center" the vertical? And, if one is looking to raise the lights a hair (without blinding oncoming traffic) one would physically adjust the vertical on the lights and then use vagcom to "re-center" the driving position?

I dont _think_ my lights we vagcom'd to compensate for the lowering but they seem to be aimed ok. Is this because the angle is unchanged but the car is lowered? If so, should the lights be physically adjusted upwards a hair to compensate for the car being 1.5" lower and not projecting as far down road?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

You're on the right track...In my case, after installing the coilovers, my car is now sitting level. Before, the car was sitting at a rake: aft end higher than front end. So, with the car level, the lights were pointing too high. By setting them to "adjustment position" with VAD Mobile, they were practically right on in my case. I only needed to raise them a hair. 

Measuring the center height of the headlights and marking this on a wall/garage door is useful if you don't have the "official tools." 

Once they are correctly set, the light pattern should not move up or down as you back away from the aiming surface.




Chimera said:


> So after lowering the car, is the vagcom process just to "re-center" the vertical? And, if one is looking to raise the lights a hair (without blinding oncoming traffic) one would physically adjust the vertical on the lights and then use vagcom to "re-center" the driving position?
> 
> I dont _think_ my lights we vagcom'd to compensate for the lowering but they seem to be aimed ok. Is this because the angle is unchanged but the car is lowered? If so, should the lights be physically adjusted upwards a hair to compensate for the car being 1.5" lower and not projecting as far down road?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Some people will get an error when trying to get their xenons to go into adaptation mode. I played with my setup and got a MIL. My rear level sensor is a good bit off, so it throws my xenons off no matter what. Ill need to tap a new hole and play with positioning in order to get the measurement back to where the car will auto adjust again.

Ill let u guys know what I come up with, along with a really easy to follow write up.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Here is part of a thread I found that attempts to deal with very low cars:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The basic setting must be performed under the following requirements:

- no fault codes stored
- control module coded correctly
- battery voltage above 10.5 V
- front/rear level sensor within specification range!
- ignition on
- lights on
- hand/parking brake NOT engaged

Once you lowered the suspension, the sensors give implausible values.

I've updated the specific VAG-COM labelfile for that control module, so it will show specifications for the 2 sensors now, the updated file can be found here:
www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...7.lb

So as you can see, the current values of the 2 sensors can be found in meas. block 2.

Block 002 Field 1 = Front Sensor (G78) (actual)
Specification: 12.5...50.0 %

Block 002 Field 2 = Rear Sensor (G76) (actual)
Specification: 50.0...87.5 %

As said, I doubt that your sensors give values in the specification range, but you should check them anyway.

So in princinple you have 2 chances now, relocate the sensors, or try an untested procedure.

IMHO relocating the sensors is not an option, due to warrenty and so on. So if your sensors are out of spec, try this:

VAG-COM > Select > 55 - Xenon > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 006

I'm not sure which value is stored, it's whether 0 or 1, simply change it to the opposite and try the basic setting. 

-----------------------------------------
Quote, originally posted by syntrix »
55 10 006, error: security access required

Sorry, my fault.

Channel 008 is the one.

Quote, originally posted by syntrix »
55 04 002 Error: group 002 not avail

55/08/002, Meas. Blocks NOT Basic Setting. 

------------------------------------------
Did you switch off the ignition between savin the adapatation value and starting the basic setting?

Yep, looks like that.

If the stuff above still doesn't work, try lifting the rear of the car so that the rear value is above 50 %, then try the basic setting again, so that we can see if this is really the problem.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Been looking into some of these threads in anticipation of my HPA SHS / KW V1’s going on soon. 

I see a few people have those exact coilovers and adjusted the headlights, but also have older cars (2006 or so). I would assume the headlights are different from that time period to now/facelifted gen, yes? Any feedback from facelifted owners on this? 

With my GTI it was a quick VAGCOM fix and no manual adjustment needed, as it looks like most of the instructions/posts here say they did both VAGCOM and the manual adjustment. I guess specifically, just looking for newer car owners with this situation and how they rectified it. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Using VCDS(vag-com) 
Make sure you're on a level surface. 
Click Select Controller 
Go to 55 - Xenon Range 
Go to Basic Settings - 04 
Then in the drop down list, select the adaptation/adjustment option (its the only one in the drop down). 
Then click the ON/OFF/NEXT button. 

The headlights should automatically raise to level position. Close controller and you're done. If you get a xenon error msg, simply clear it with VAGCOM.


----------



## spargisale (May 30, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new at this forum, sorry for my english but I'm italian.
A couple of weeks ago, I lowered my car (about 1.5 cm) and now I've some problem with my OEM xenon.
Once lowered, the lapms aim all the way down. I reset the position with the VCDS and correct manually with the screw.
I spent a lot of time in this forum reading about this issue.
My problem is that seems the auto leveling wont work, if I load something in the back, the lamps don't correct the horizontal height but if I steer, they turn left or right correctly.
I attach a (bad) photo of my rear sensor, could you tell me if the sensor is mounted correctly?
The "v" point to the right side of the car, it is correct or it should point towards the left side?
I think I only have the rear sensor.
My car is a MK6, year 2011, 1.4 122HP 
Hope you understand, thank you very much!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

spargisale said:


> Hi guys, I'm new at this forum, sorry for my english but I'm italian.
> A couple of weeks ago, I lowered my car (about 1.5 cm) and now I've some problem with my OEM xenon.
> Once lowered, the lapms aim all the way down. I reset the position with the VCDS and correct manually with the screw.
> I spent a lot of time in this forum reading about this issue.
> ...












it should be pointing towards the outside of the car not inward. So it should be < not >


----------

